# Fursona's favorite holiday?



## Mocha Bunny (Apr 10, 2019)

What's your fursona's favorite holiday?? Mocha is a huge sucker for Christmas! A time full of cheer and warm cuddles and hot cocoa, sitting by the fire,,what more could you want?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 10, 2019)

I’d probably have to say Christmas too.
Though, It can get annoying after awhile of everyone asking for sleigh rides and making rudolph jokes.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 10, 2019)

Same as mine, Halloween.


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 10, 2019)

New Year's Eve, when I shoot 'em musical fireworks to the sky and all species communities from my village gather in a big feast

Also San Juan, typical in my region, when it's time for them peeps to dance, sing and play around bonfires


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 10, 2019)

Easter.

Considering he's someone willing to spend time designing masks, he's also more than happy to paint easter eggs.
Plus his birthday is in April so why not?


----------



## Wabbajax (Apr 10, 2019)

Thanksgiving! All that wonderful food! And pies!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 10, 2019)

The one where I don't have to work.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 10, 2019)

Thanksgiving. A wholesome time and a meal.
Straight to the point.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 10, 2019)

Samhain


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 10, 2019)

July 4th. Give him some fireworks.


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 11, 2019)

Halloween! Tryna egg some houses.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 11, 2019)

Halloween and Valentines Day equally! Even though he's often single, Zehlua loves indulging in romantic scenery and stories. Halloween is also an idea time of year for a chocolate witch bat!


----------



## Noctima (Apr 11, 2019)

Christmas! Noctima likes to roll in the thick snow before warming up quietly near a good fireplace.


----------



## Simo (Apr 11, 2019)

July 4th.

Watermelons are coming into season in the Southeast US, Simo's favorite fruit. And there's fireworks, and a relaxed feel.


----------



## Arvid (Apr 11, 2019)

Arvid enjoys Halloween. He gets to go around with his Mask he wore to hide his Identity when he was still growing up and scare others with it.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 11, 2019)

Halloween cuz it is the day he can justify the use of skeleton memes. And the discount candy is also pretty good


----------



## Deathless (Apr 14, 2019)

Deathless really loves Halloween and Valentines Day (candy galore!)
It seems like Halloween is a common theme here haha


----------



## Tyll'a (Apr 15, 2019)

Christmas, or whatever it's called in whatever world he has an incarnation in.  Also his birthday (July 29).


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 15, 2019)

Halloween. It would be the one time of year they could come out and not be totally weird socially.


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 29, 2019)

Father's day


----------



## Lapiz (Jul 29, 2019)

Lapiz likes Malaysia National Day because it's his birthday. (August 31st)


----------



## Lysirell (Jul 29, 2019)

I'd say Christmas!
My fursona, Ruffus, always loves the lovingly vibes from everyone on christmas... his friends, family, brothers, etc.
Though, he also loves snow, and there's nothing better than having fun with good friends in snow!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 29, 2019)

Christmas and Easter


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Aug 2, 2019)

Mine doesn't live in a world of modern holidays.  

Every summer, her species swims to the northern ocean to meet all of the other packs.  They hunt the Great Whales, they meet others of their kind, the ones who are ready will begin courting a mate, etc.  

That would be Maelstrom's favorite time of year.


----------



## Than0s (Aug 2, 2019)

Bruh every day is a holiday for thanos


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 2, 2019)

Than0s said:


> Bruh every day is a holiday for thanos


Thanos so ratchet he can wipe out half of the calandar like it's cool


----------



## Than0s (Aug 2, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> Thanos so ratchet he can wipe out half of the calandar like it's cool


exactly


----------



## Arnak (Aug 3, 2019)

Ricky: Independence day

Arnak: Halloween

Aika: Christmas (Aika is basically I big child)


----------



## Nyro46 (Aug 3, 2019)

Fern's would be the same as mine. Christmas and Halloween.


----------



## ConorHyena (Aug 3, 2019)

Conor likes valentine's day. He likes watchin people be happy together, it reminds him for what he's fighting.


----------



## WildTheSnowLeopard (Aug 4, 2019)

Wild loves Christmas (secretly only because of the presents) and Halloween!


----------



## Keefur (Aug 4, 2019)

New Year's Day.  Actually, when you get older, every day you wake up is a holiday.


----------



## KingAndais (Aug 4, 2019)

We love Christmas. Not for the gathering and gifts (least favorite part of it), but for the decorating, baking, and general warm/cozy vibes.
Meanwhile Andais's least favorite holiday is Halloween.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 5, 2019)

Christmas.

Werewolves love Christmas.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Aug 5, 2019)

My birthday says it all.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Aug 5, 2019)

Christmas!

I made my own pre-christmas holiday actually..

It's called "It's way too early for Christmas stuff - Christmas holiday"...I just start dressing more festive and eat Christmas themed treats, etc three days before Halloween..All the way until Christmas.


----------



## Universe (Aug 5, 2019)

Universe likes halloween


----------



## cyborgdeer (Aug 6, 2019)

Bunny the moth will take any excuse to wear sexy costumes... so halloween.
Also likes sugary treats.


----------



## cyborgdeer (Aug 6, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> Christmas!
> 
> I made my own pre-christmas holiday actually..
> 
> It's called "It's way too early for Christmas stuff - Christmas holiday"...I just start dressing more festive and eat Christmas themed treats, etc three days before Halloween..All the way until Christmas.


LMAO. I love it. xD
I can relate.


----------



## pediachnid (Aug 7, 2019)

Halloween, the only season hes welcome in homes


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 8, 2019)

Ones involving feasts and loved ones


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Aug 11, 2019)

Melisa's favourite holidays are, New year's eve, Christmas day, Easter, Fireworks Night 5th of November, Halloween, Valentine's day, Autumn harvest festival 22nd of September.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Aug 11, 2019)

Forget Easter!

Halloween is clearly where it’s at!

Easter bunny duty is like holiday jury duty.


----------



## Larch (Aug 12, 2019)

My fursona's favorite holiday is Thanksgiving because good food.


----------



## Keefur (Aug 12, 2019)

My favorite holiday is actually the next one.  It doesn't matter which one it is.  I just try to have fun.


----------



## Tendo64 (Aug 12, 2019)

I'd say Halloween. Sabby's got a crazy sweet tooth and free candy is like Heaven to her.


----------

